# Power cut during BIOS Flash



## antivoidmon (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello,

I was updating my BIOS using ASUS update tool for my Asus P6T6 WS Revolution Motherboard. 

During this we had a power outage, and when i try to boot back up i get nothing on my monitor (doesn't detect any form of signal) and my diagnosis light flashes.

I tried taking out the CMOS battery and replacing it but still nothing.

What options do i have ahead of me to get it back up and running?

If you need any more information just ask.

Cheers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One of the reasons that Bios updates should never be done in Windows. 
Bios updates should only be done if that update directly addresses the particular problem (s) you are experiencing. 
Most likely your Bios chip is trash. If the Bios chip is removable, it can be replaced pretty easily. If it' soldered to the Mobo it needs to be done by a professional and that might end up being more than a replacement.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You should be able to recover your BIOS using the motherboard support DVD or a USB flash drive. Look up *Crash Free Bios* in your manual.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

gcavan said:


> You should be able to recover your BIOS using the motherboard support DVD or a USB flash drive. Look up *Crash Free Bios* in your manual.


As my team mate stated, the instructions are on page 71 of the manuel. If you can't find it then use this


> To recover the BIOS
> 1. Turn on the system.
> 2. Insert the motherboard support DVD to the optical drive, or the USB flash
> drive containing the BIOS file to the USB port.
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

crash free bios recovery will not restore a botched bios update/ the bios code is erased before the new writing can begin

crash free recovery will restore a corrupt bios but not an erased one

you will need to return the mobo to asus for bios programming / they usually charge $20.00 for this


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

youre lucky

buy one of these with the newest bios file programmed onto the chip form the seller

http://cgi.ebay.com.sg/Bios-Chip-Asus-P6T-Deluxe-P6T6-WS-Revolution-/160409560232

they simply push into a socket



*caution /////* all bios chips have an orientation mark of some kind on them / not stickers or writing either/ make note on paper of where the orientation mark is in relation to other components on the motherboard / then when you remove the old chip make sure to install the new chip in the same orientation (note on the chip in the ebay sale >>>> the bios chip has a little notch on one end of the chip; thats the orientation mark, it could be installed 180 degrees wrong which will knacker the new chip :upset:


----------



## antivoidmon (Dec 25, 2010)

I thought that might be the case and I ordered a new BIOS chip last night from a UK supplier for £10. 

Thank you for confirming my concerns ray:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome and good luck!
If you do really need a Bios update use Asus EZ Flash. 
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...del=P5B+Deluxe/WiFi-AP&SLanguage=en-us&page=1


----------

